# I hate interviews



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm either expressionless and boring or I look like a shy stuttering girl with a wry neck that twitches and contorts.:afr
I am currently looking for work now and the interview process sucks. I submit my resume because I can't do phones or go in person unless I have the interview.

Also, are interviews these days not like what they use to be? They have drop by ones, asking personal or silly questions. I cannot for the likes of me come up with good answers. 
Ace was hiring and I emailed him twice for my status and he never responded. The hiring banner is now gone. I had a great interview with Raley's and didn't get the job--the same with a waxing spa. I feel so hopeless. I am a very good worker. I see people with disabilities at Walmart and such with jobs and kids that hate their jobs! I feel so hopeless. What should I do to get a job in this market for someone that has Schizo and SAD?!?
What are your experiences and advise?


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some things that might help are education (technical, community college, university), volunteering at a place the requires the skills the same skills as the job you want, talking to career/school counselors, going to career fairs, hiring a head hunter, getting recommended to employers by a reference, etc.


----------



## skee2114 (Aug 15, 2013)

I always find temp work the best way to get a full time position. They get to know you and you work ethic and you don't have to go through the grilling of an interview. 

Also, if under the care of a doctor, you may want to ask them if there are any medications available to help you get through the interview. My doctor gave me a beta blocker. It helps.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Me too. I feel like I'm totally competent and able to do the job but the ****ing job interview gets in the way. I've been applying to jobs that require no experience.

-Gonna have to resort to lying (that can't be traced)
-beta blockers/energy drinks

Am I gonna have to resort to sweet talking? *** kissing? sucking up?


I don't know what tone to take these interviews at. In the past I've been modest, friendly, and maybe even slightly reserved. But it only worked for one job. 

I want to go in aggressive and be a loud arrogant *******. These interviews are starting to piss me off



Honestly bout to go off on a tangent a bit but I feel a suicidal just feeling like I'm not able to make it thru interviews. Seriously


----------



## skee2114 (Aug 15, 2013)

I wouldn't judge yourself to harshly. The fact is there are more people than they're jobs. 

You may want to create a value prostitution for yourself: think about what problems you can solve for the company, what benefits can you provide a company? Think of yourself as a product, how would you sell yourself? 

You may want to google "How to create a value proposition". And that will be you main selling point. 

Also, study body language, just go into youtube and type "body language to get a job". It will get you a ton of results.


----------



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

Omgblood said:


> Me too. I feel like I'm totally competent and able to do the job but the ****ing job interview gets in the way. I've been applying to jobs that require no experience.
> 
> -Gonna have to resort to lying (that can't be traced)
> -beta blockers/energy drinks
> ...


I am looking at temp. work and looking at Craig'sList. I always say that I'm friendly because that's of course what they want. But for a lot of jobs, they want irking, irritating, happy, outgoing, bubbly people. I can't .:no
Being fake for 40hrs does not make me happy. I'm lucky if I can even pull off a smile.


----------



## skee2114 (Aug 15, 2013)

SchizoLoner, if you're in the Bay Area, try Manpower in Palo Alto. They're hiring like crazy. Also if you're able to go down to Daly City, Human Services Agency they have a ton of training sessions, including interview skills.

If you're on the other side of the bay, just go to your local Human Services Agency and they'll have resources for you.

We're lucky enough to be in an area where being yourself is an asset, flaws and all. That may not be true for big chain stores who hire types but local stores, startups and co-op's want you to be an individual, not some joy drone.

On a side note, did you hear Stanford is offering free social anxiety treatment. I'm not eligible b/c I'm on a ton of meds but maybe you'll be eligible. 
http://waldron.stanford.edu/~caan/Free_Treatment.html


----------



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

Why thank you. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## edwardc (Jul 28, 2013)

skee2114 said:


> I always find temp work the best way to get a full time position. They get to know you and you work ethic and you don't have to go through the grilling of an interview.
> 
> Also, if under the care of a doctor, you may want to ask them if there are any medications available to help you get through the interview. My doctor gave me a beta blocker. It helps.


I've heard of doctors also prescribing Beta Blockers for performers who have trouble with stage-fright.


----------



## edwardc (Jul 28, 2013)

skee2114 said:


> SchizoLoner, if you're in the Bay Area, try Manpower in Palo Alto. They're hiring like crazy. Also if you're able to go down to Daly City, Human Services Agency they have a ton of training sessions, including interview skills.
> 
> If you're on the other side of the bay, just go to your local Human Services Agency and they'll have resources for you.
> 
> ...


This is a very good idea. Learning to interview is a skill, like learning how to use a word processor, how to sew or ride a bike.


----------



## whysounfair (Aug 24, 2013)

*Try the Star Method*

It is a website for HR departments. They use these questions as a behavioral interviewing technique called "Targeted Selection".
I call them stupid questions, however, there is a method to this madness.
Print the questions, write in your answers and memorize.
Very helpful for interviews!
Best wishes:yes


----------



## Sky High (Aug 26, 2013)

SchizoLoner said:


> I'm either expressionless and boring or I look like a shy stuttering girl with a wry neck that twitches and contorts.:afr


I can't comment on schizophrenia or SAD, but I can give you my advice on the whole interview thing.

I started out working in the hotel industry, but eventually moved into finance. I didn't exactly get fired from my first finance job, but my contract wasn't extended, which means I became unemployed. This was when the whole crisis thing was just beginning, so I was looking for a job in a field, for which I wasn't qualified on paper and had almost no experience... tough pickle.

The half year that I was unemployed was incredibly harsh for me, I completely underestimated how ****ty it felt to have no job and have all your friends and family constantly asking about it. They were never condescending about it, but it felt like that to me a lot though. Where I live, you get unemployment benefits, but the money was slowly running out anyway because my apartment was expensive, they were tough times. At the same time, in half a year of constantly having interviews, I learned to get better at it every time I had one. I would suggest you see going to interviews as a learning experience, and really try to think about what you were good at and what you sucked at during it, heck overanalyse things while you're at it. Once you sort of get your story down of what you've learned so far or what you want to do (even if roughly), you'll get better at it. Just make sure you prepare for an interview, not just practice what your story will be, but also make sure to know what the company is about, look at the profile and write down any questions you have when you read it, then ask them during the interview.

I know it can be exiting and damn nerve wracking, but the more you do it, the more natural you'll come across. And if they don't hire you, that's their mistake.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*259th interview*

is on Friday
A permanent job. I've spent much more of my time interviewing than working
Loads of temp / freelance / contract
I don't think any company will take on any new staff unless they have already been working there for at least 50 years.
To gain any respect from HR, I'd have to wear a shiny stardust jacket with diamonds hanging off it, doing a waltz dance with a cane, wearing make-up and jumping all over the room, on the tables, to make 'em giggle and laugh for hours. :b


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Youve really counted the amount of times youve interviewed?


----------



## speedingheart (Apr 2, 2013)

I know how you feel. I've had quite a number of interviews and haven't got any. I'm so embarrassed to say how long I've been job hunting. I feel so worthless. I thought I was going to get this job the other month but the guy rang me up telling me I didn't get it, and I bursted into tears right after. 

I did find that the more interviews I went to, the less nervous I was getting and the more desperate I was getting, I started to talk a little bit more. But still, no luck yet. There's always someone else who can talk better who gets the job.

When you reach the age where you have to apply more professional jobs, its so damn hard. I've had some panel interviews that I blew.. stuttering and all that. It was horrible.

I remember when I was younger interviews used to be so much easier, I hardly had to answer any questions and I got the job... maybe they were nicer people.
Anyways, I hope something comes up soon... for both of us.


----------



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

It's getting better...I think. I had a sucky interview with Bevmo. The lady made it abrupt like the other one before me. The one at a recycling company went well. I guess it could do with the place of work; they like to intimidate you.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Well Gl.

Got an interview in 2 hours at a production line place making granola product for the graveyard shift. Dunno what to say if I don't get this..

The interviewer scheduled me to meet them at 3:00, then rescheduled me to 1:30, then back to 3:00. Should I try and guilt trip her over this? Maybe she'll be more inclined to offer me the job if If she felt bad and wanted to make up


----------



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

Omgblood said:


> Well Gl.
> 
> Got an interview in 2 hours at a production line place making granola product for the graveyard shift. Dunno what to say if I don't get this..
> 
> The interviewer scheduled me to meet them at 3:00, then rescheduled me to 1:30, then back to 3:00. Should I try and guilt trip her over this? Maybe she'll be more inclined to offer me the job if If she felt bad and wanted to make up


I also hate the fact how employers conduct interview. Either with stupid questions, drop by ones or they're all abrupt.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah. Especially when the answers require you to be passionate. I mean really? Perhaps there are some jobs where people are passionate about what they do, but as for menial entry level stuff, how could anyone be passionate about this stuff? I WANT TO WORK ON THE PRODUCTION LINE BECAUSE I'VE WANTED TO DO THIS SINCE I WAS 3. Or even more fake but realistic answer: I like the company for what it does and represents etc etc, but really... Do I. Or anyone for that matter except for the people who run the factory, who just probably in it for the money, instead of for better humanity

I want to sound genuine for my interview.. but I can't if I have to give answers like these

-------------------------------------------------
Ok LOL got rescheduled for next Monday
--------------------


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

They said I got the job. At last. To be honest my interview did not perfectly smooth on my end. My mouth was dry from coffee and I was a little croaky for a couple responses. I did see the interviewer recoil a bit when I did that. Also I had to repeat myself for two words but other then that. And my voice was kind of weak, not that loud or manly. I prepared beforehand and was ready to talk about my previous work. Despite all that it worked out


2 interview rejections, 1 interview missed and about 50 individual place applied online


----------



## Skinnyblackbish (Apr 6, 2014)

*Normal*

:yes[Tots norm girl, I get that too. You just have to practice aaaalllllllloooooot! Being very very prepare will decrease yo anxiety by a lot. Dress really nice and just know what you are going to say.] I'm either expressionless and boring or I look like a shy stuttering girl with a wry neck that twitches and contorts.:afr
I am currently looking for work now and the interview process sucks. I submit my resume because I can't do phones or go in person unless I have the interview. 

Also, are interviews these days not like what they use to be? They have drop by ones, asking personal or silly questions. I cannot for the likes of me come up with good answers. 
Ace was hiring and I emailed him twice for my status and he never responded. The hiring banner is now gone. I had a great interview with Raley's and didn't get the job--the same with a waxing spa. I feel so hopeless. I am a very good worker. I see people with disabilities at Walmart and such with jobs and kids that hate their jobs! I feel so hopeless. What should I do to get a job in this market for someone that has Schizo and SAD?!?
What are your experiences and advise?
[/QUOTE]


----------

